# Boarding agreement?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so ill be moving my mare to a friend's pasture. after doing so with another friend and NOT haveing anything signed i want a boarding agreement this time. ill point out now the payment has already been oked by her and me so i plan on leaving that alone (as i have writen) since my hours are speratic. 




EQUINE BOARDING AGREEMENT
This Equine Boarding Agreement (the “Agreement”) is being entered into by (Name)
__________________________ of (Street address) __________________________,
(City) __________________________, (State) _____________, (Zip code) __________
(“Stable”) and (Name) __________________________ of (Street address)
__________________________, (City) __________________________, (State)
_____________, (Zip code) __________ (“Boarder”) as of _________________, 200__.
1. Term. The term of this agreement shall be for ______ (months)/(years)
commencing on the date set forth above, and shall renew automatically for successive
periods thereafter unless canceled on ____ days written notice by either party.
2. Identification of Horse. Boarder’s horse(s) to be housed by Stable (“Horse”
or Horses”):
a. ____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
____________________________________ (age)
b. ____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
c. ____________________________________ (age)
____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
d. ____________________________________ (age)
____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
3. Boarder’s Contact Information.
(Name) ___________________, (Street address) ______________________,
(City) _________________, (State) _______________, (Zip code) _________,
(Office phone) __________________, (Cell phone) __________________,
(Home phone) ___________________, (Fax) ________________________,
(E-mail) _______________________
4. Ownership of/Authority over Horse.
a. Boarder represents and warrants that they are the owner of record of Horse,
or that they have express authority of the owner of record to enter into this
Agreement and to house Horse with Stable. If Boarder is not the owner of
record of Horse, Boarder nonetheless agrees to be fully bound by the terms
of this agreement, and liable for all sums hereunder.
b. Identification of Owner of Record if Different Than Boarder. If
Boarder is not the owner of record of Horse, the owner of record is:
(Name) __________________, (Street address) _____________________,
(City) _________________, (State) _______________, (Zip code)
_________, (Office phone) __________________, (Cell phone)
__________________, (Home phone) __________________, (E-mail)
______________________.
5. Boarding Fee. $60 is due before the 5th of each month; the rest of board ($70) is due before the end of the month totaling $130 for monthly boarding.
6. Stable’s Services.
a. Stable agrees to provide a covered stall for Horse
b. Horse will be provided with daily turnout unless of injury to said horse, irrigation, or owners request..
c. Horse will be fed 2 large flakes of Bermuda hay a day. Any and
all other supplements or feeds are responsibility of Boarder.
d. Stable shall have the right to use reasonable and customary restraints and
training implements to move Horse should they be necessary if, for
example, horse refuses to move or becomes a danger to itself or others.
Further, if Horse becomes a danger to itself or others, Stable need not muck
horse’s stall or provide turn-out time.
7. Horse’s Physical Condition/Special Care. 
______________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________
8. Veterinary Care.
a. Boarder agrees and understands that it is Boarder’s responsibility to provide
Horse with proper veterinary care and veterinary services. Boarder
understands that if Boarder’s horse is or appears sick or injured, Stable will
first try to contact Boarder. If Boarder is unavailable, or Horse has an
emergency, Boarder gives Stable permission to call Boarder’s veterinarian,
identified as Dr.__________________, with _________________________
(Clinic), at phone numbers (Office) ________________________, (Cell)
________________________, (Home) ________________________, and
(E-mail) __________________. If Boarder’s veterinarian is unavailable,
Boarder authorizes Stable to call its veterinarian, and that Boarder will be
fully responsible for all veterinarian charges so incurred.
9. Farrier Care. Boarder agrees and understands that it is Boarder’s
responsibility to provide Horse with proper hoof care and farrier services.
Boarder’s farrier is: (Name) __________________________, at phone
numbers (Office) __________________, (Cell) __________________, (Home)
__________________, and (E-mail) __________________. Boarder’s farrier
shall have access to Stable and Horse during Hours of Visitation. 
10. Prohibited Activities. Neither Boarder nor their guests or agents shall feed,
turn-out, walk, work, ride, saddle, injure, whip, harass, or otherwise use or
interact with any other horse at Stable without permission of Stable or that
horse’s owner.
11. Safety and Release From Liability.
BY SIGNING THIS AGREEMENT YOU ARE GIVING UP CERTAIN LEGAL
RIGHTS, INCLUDING THE RIGHT TO RECOVER DAMAGES IN CASE OF
INJURY, DEATH, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE, ARISING OUT OF YOU or YOUR
CHILD'S PRESENCE AND/OR PARTICIPATION IN EQUINE ACTIVITIES AT
STABLE, INCLUDING INJURY, DEATH, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE ARISING
OUT OF THE NEGLIGENCE OF STABLE.
READ THIS AGREEMENT CAREFULLY BEFORE SIGNING IT. YOUR
SIGNATURE INDICATES YOUR UNDERSTANDING OF AND AGREEMENT
TO ITS TERMS.
a. Helmets and Safety Gear. I understand that it is the recommendation of
Stable to wear a riding helmet and utilize other safety gear appropriate to 
my level of experience while on a horse. I accept full responsibility for
accident or injury to myself, family members or my guests if I or they
choose not to use a riding helmet or other appropriate safety gear.
Initial:___
b. Horses are Inherently Dangerous. I also understand that engaging in
equine activities is an inherently-dangerous activity, and that, by so doing, I
expose myself to dangers both known and unknown. Horses are large,
unpredictable animals which may be dangerous no matter how much
training they have, no matter what level of experience I have, and no matter
what the situation. I agree and understand that Stable can not control the
horses it boards, and that I shall release and hold harmless Stable from any
injury arising out of or related to equine activities at Stable’s facilities.
Initial: ___
c. I am Responsible for my own Conduct and That of my Horse. I
understand that I will ride and handle my horse, and will conduct myself, at
my own risk while I am on Stable’s property.
Initial: ___
d. RELEASE AND WAIVER OF LIAIBLITY, AND ASSUMPTION OF
RISK. I take full responsibility for myself and for any guest that I may
bring onto the property and will not hold stable, its owners, agents, or
employees responsible for accident or injury to myself, my guests, or my
agents.
Initial: ___
e. Death or Injury to Horse. Stable, its owners, trainers, agents or
employees will not be held responsible for injury or death of Horse absent
active negligence on their part.
Initial: ___
f. HOLD HARMLESS, DEFEND AND INDEMNIFY. Boarder agrees to
defend, indemnify, save and hold harmless Stable and its principals, agents,
and affiliates from and against any loss, liability, damage, attorneys’ fees, or
costs that they may incur arising out of or in any way connected with
Boarder’s use of Stable, presence at Stable’s facilities, Horse’s conduct,
Boarder’s use or access to Horse, or Boarder’s or their agents’ actions,
breaches, failures, or omissions in performing or furthering this Agreement
or any related agreement, obligation or conduct, or as they may relate to or
arise out of the subject matter of this Agreement.
Initial: ___
g. Costs, Attorneys’ Fees, and Expenses. In any legal actions brought in
connection with this Agreement, arising out of this Agreement, or arising 
out of any activity of Horse, Boarder, or their guests or agents, the
prevailing party will be entitled to prompt payment of expenses from the
other party following final adjudication in favor of the prevailing party. For
the purpose of this Section, “expenses” will include the following costs
actually incurred by the prevailing party: attorneys’ fees, retainers, court
costs, transcript costs, fees of experts, witness fees, travel expenses,
duplicating or copying costs, printing and binding costs, telephone charges,
postage, delivery service fees, and all other disbursements.
Initial: ___
12. Stable’s Remedies. If Boarder breaches this Agreement, if Horse becomes
sick, disabled, injured, or a danger to itself or others, or if Stable ceases to be
able to provide services to Boarder and Horse hereunder, Stable reserves the
right to require owner’s immediate removal of Horse, and to find alternative
boarding for Horse if Boarder fails to do so. Boarder agrees they will be fully
responsible for all alternative boarding charges so incurred.
13. Amendments and Modifications. The parties may amend this Agreement
only by a written agreement executed by all parties.
14. Entire Agreement. This Agreement contains the entire agreement among the
parties. Any modifications or additions must be in writing and signed by all
parties to the Agreement. No oral modifications will be considered part of the
Agreement unless reduced to writing and signed by all parties.
15. Comprehension. Each party hereby affirms and acknowledges that they have
been given the opportunity to obtain independent legal review by an attorney
of their choosing, that they have read this entire Agreement, that it is in plain
language, and that they fully understand and appreciate the meaning of each of
its terms.
16. Governing Law and Venue. This agreement shall be governed by the laws of
________________ (State). Venue for resolution of disputes shall be proper in
_______________________ (County), _____________________ (State).
BOARDER:
Signed: ________________________
Name: __________________________
(printed)
STABLE:
Signed: _______________________
Name: ________________________
(printed)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

"C. Horse will be fed 2 large flakes of Bermuda hay a day. Any and
All other supplements or feeds are responsibility of Boarder."

Specify a certain weight of hay to be fed, i.e. 15 lbs of bermuda hay/day. "Large Flakes" are too subjective. 

"that if Boarder’s horse is or appears sick or injured, Stable will
First try to contact Boarder. If Boarder is unavailable, or Horse has an
Emergency, Boarder gives Stable permission to call Boarder’s veterinarian,
Identified as Dr.__________________, with _________________________
(Clinic), at phone numbers (Office) ________________________, (Cell)
________________________, (Home) ________________________, and
(E-mail) __________________. If Boarder’s veterinarian is unavailable,
Boarder authorizes Stable to call its veterinarian, and that Boarder will be
Fully responsible for all veterinarian charges so incurred."

You should specify a time frame for the attempts to contact the boarder. For example, 
"Barn will attempt to contact Boarder for prior authorization to contact a vet in emergency. If Boarder has not responded to Barn in 30 mins, or is not immediately reachable in a life/death circumstance, Barn is authorized to contact any vet to treat Boarder's horse. Barn agrees to attempt reach Boarder's Vet _________________________________________________________ first, but if this vet is unavailable, Barn is authorized to contact any vet who can/will respond." The rest of the statement is fine. 

The rest looks like just "legal speak" and if it's ok in your jurisdiction, then it's fine.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

thank you! ill add that in. most flakes are about 10lbs so two flaks should be good ill ad in 2 10lb flakes. and ill also add in the emergancy care too!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I would just put a minimum of xx lbs of hay fed per day. 

Also, I would reword the term part:

"Term. The term of this agreement shall be for ______ (months)/(years)
Commencing on the date set forth above, and shall renew automatically for successive
Periods thereafter unless canceled on ____ days written notice by either party."

You don't want to sign up for a year, find you have to move in 6 months and be stuck contractually paying the rest of the year. I would probably do a month to month contract, continuing indefinitely unless 30 days written notice is provided by either party.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> so ill be moving my mare to a friend's pasture. after doing so with another friend and NOT haveing anything signed i want a boarding agreement this time. ill point out now the payment has already been oked by her and me so i plan on leaving that alone (as i have writen) since my hours are speratic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my that was long. I hope I didn't miss something I think I did.

Personally as someone who has boarded and dealt with this I would specifically put "care will be up to stables standards". Though obviously not an issue on your end.

I would also specify required vaccines/worming schedule etc if any. Coggins?

I would also specify not only x lbs of hay but "x lbs of hay divided into 2 feedings approx. x hours apart"


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I may of missed this but would also specify what is allowed/not allowed in the reverse for #10.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

As a property owner, it was up to the boarder to meet the farrier etc. 
It was not my responsibility . I would once in a while hold a horse, but if I had to do it all the time that boarder would be gone. 
your line about removing the horse from a stable for irrigation ... Do you mean pasture, then state pasture. You dont irrigate stables. 
are you asking for a box stall and turn out ? I also did not do any turn outs. Who is responsible for pen cleaning ? 
you need to keep the contract simple. example.. name of owner will be boarding at address owned by name.. 
this is a month to month agreement or six month agreement etc.
commencing on date.

The facility is to include 
two feedings of hay per day with a min of 2 flakes at approx 10 lbs per feeding. 
A shade/rain cover , or box stall , with or without daily turn out for x amt of hours per day, or a pen size with shade/rain cover and water trough or auto water . or pasture. 

horse owner is responsible
for any extra supplements and feeding of them, turn out , Vet , Farrier etc..


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

the point of her being there is to be on pasture. my friend brings the horses in at night and when the pasture is flooded. and my farrier will be dealing with my mare solo since he is my father in law and been working with her for 4 years. i know there are typos i need to work out and i have fixed them on the main copy. my friend will also be feeding a small amount of senior daily as she said she has no issue giveing my mare her privacox. 

as for number 10 i think its fine as is. i dont want anyone but my friend and myself feeding her, no one is to ride her. i will not mess with her horses without her express permission and her being there and same with anyone with me. remember this is my friends house in her back yard. its not a boarding facility just me keeping my horse at a friends house. but i want to cover my bases with a contract. i hate mixing friends and money so i want a safty net incase something goes wrong.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

to add idk about penn cleaning i will ask her. i have no issue cleaning mine but she also knows i can only get down 3x a week because of the distance. i also dont see what you where reffering to when the stable getting irrigated. 


here is he updated copy (forgive me if i missed something. i have been surviving on 5-6 hours of sleep for the past cuple of weeks and its getting to me).

EQUINE BOARDING AGREEMENT
This Equine Boarding Agreement (the “Agreement”) is being entered into by (Name)
__________________________ of (Street address) __________________________,
(City) __________________________, (State) _____________, (Zip code) __________
(“Stable”) and (Name) __________________________ of (Street address)
__________________________, (City) __________________________, (State)
_____________, (Zip code) __________ (“Boarder”) as of _________________, 200__.
1. Term. The term of this agreement shall be for ______ (months)/(years)
commencing on the date set forth above, and shall renew automatically for successive
periods thereafter unless canceled on ____ days written notice by either party.
2. Identification of Horse. Boarder’s horse(s) to be housed by Stable (“Horse”
or Horses”):
a. ____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
____________________________________ (age)
b. ____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
c. ____________________________________ (age)
____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
d. ____________________________________ (age)
____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
3. Boarder’s Contact Information.
(Name) ___________________, (Street address) ______________________,
(City) _________________, (State) _______________, (Zip code) _________,
(Office phone) __________________, (Cell phone) __________________,
(Home phone) ___________________, (Fax) ________________________,
(E-mail) _______________________
4. Ownership of/Authority over Horse.
a. Boarder represents and warrants that they are the owner of record of Horse,
or that they have express authority of the owner of record to enter into this
Agreement and to house Horse with Stable. If Boarder is not the owner of
record of Horse, Boarder nonetheless agrees to be fully bound by the terms
of this agreement, and liable for all sums hereunder.
b. Identification of Owner of Record if Different Than Boarder. If
Boarder is not the owner of record of Horse, the owner of record is:
(Name) __________________, (Street address) _____________________,
(City) _________________, (State) _______________, (Zip code)
_________, (Office phone) __________________, (Cell phone)
__________________, (Home phone) __________________, (E-mail)
______________________.
5. Boarding Fee. $60 is due before the 5th of each month; the rest of board ($70) is due before the end of the month totaling $130 for monthly boarding.
6. Stable’s Services.
a. Stable agrees to provide a covered stall for Horse
b. Horse will be provided with daily turnout unless of injury to said horse, irrigation, or owners request..
c. Horse will be fed 2 large (10lb) flakes of Bermuda hay and ½ a 3gt scoop of senior soaked in half owners feed bucket of water a day. Owner provides senior feed.
d. Stable shall have the right to use reasonable and customary restraints and
training implements to move Horse should they be necessary if, for
example, horse refuses to move or becomes a danger to itself or others.
Further, if Horse becomes a danger to itself or others, Stable need not muck
horse’s stall or provide turn-out time.
7. Horse’s Physical Condition/Special Care:
Intermittent lameness due to Navicular. 1/4th a pill of privacox to be administered every other day starting:________________ in soaked senior feed. Owner provides medication.
8. Veterinary Care.
a. Boarder agrees and understands that it is Boarder’s responsibility to provide
Horse with proper veterinary care and veterinary services. Boarder
understands that if Boarder’s horse is or appears sick or injured, Stable will
first try to contact BoarderBarn will attempt to contact Boarder for prior authorization to contact a vet in emergency. If Boarder has not responded to Barn in 30 mins, or is not immediately reachable in a life/death circumstance, Barn is authorized to contact any vet to treat Boarder's horse. Barn agrees to attempt reach Boarder's Vet
Dr.__________________, with _________________________
(Clinic), at phone numbers (Office) ________________________, (Cell)
________________________, (Home) ________________________, and
(E-mail) __________________.first, but if this vet is unavailable, Barn is authorized to contact any vet who can/will respond. 
Boarder authorizes Stable to call its veterinarian, and that Boarder will be
fully responsible for all veterinarian charges so incurred.
9. Farrier Care. Boarder agrees and understands that it is Boarder’s
responsibility to provide Horse with proper hoof care and farrier services.
Boarder’s farrier is: (Name) __________________________, at phone
numbers (Office) __________________, (Cell) __________________, (Home)
__________________, and (E-mail) __________________. Boarder’s farrier
shall have access to Stable and Horse during Hours of Visitation. 
10. Prohibited Activities. Neither Boarder nor guests or agents shall feed,
turn-out, walk, work, ride, saddle, injure, whip, harass, or otherwise use or
interact with any other horse at Stable without permission of Stable or that
horse’s owner. 
11. Safety and Release From Liability.
BY SIGNING THIS AGREEMENT YOU ARE GIVING UP CERTAIN LEGAL
RIGHTS, INCLUDING THE RIGHT TO RECOVER DAMAGES IN CASE OF
INJURY, DEATH, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE, ARISING OUT OF YOU or YOUR
CHILD'S PRESENCE AND/OR PARTICIPATION IN EQUINE ACTIVITIES AT
STABLE, INCLUDING INJURY, DEATH, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE ARISING
OUT OF THE NEGLIGENCE OF STABLE.
READ THIS AGREEMENT CAREFULLY BEFORE SIGNING IT. YOUR
SIGNATURE INDICATES YOUR UNDERSTANDING OF AND AGREEMENT
TO ITS TERMS.
a. Helmets and Safety Gear. I understand that it is the recommendation of
Stable to wear a riding helmet and utilize other safety gear appropriate to 
my level of experience while on a horse. I accept full responsibility for
accident or injury to myself, family members or my guests if I or they
choose not to use a riding helmet or other appropriate safety gear.
Initial:___
b. Horses are Inherently Dangerous. I also understand that engaging in
equine activities is an inherently-dangerous activity, and that, by so doing, I
expose myself to dangers both known and unknown. Horses are large,
unpredictable animals which may be dangerous no matter how much
training they have, no matter what level of experience I have, and no matter
what the situation. I agree and understand that Stable can not control the
horses it boards, and that I shall release and hold harmless Stable from any
injury arising out of or related to equine activities at Stable’s facilities.
Initial: ___
c. I am Responsible for my own Conduct and That of my Horse. I
understand that I will ride and handle my horse, and will conduct myself, at
my own risk while I am on Stable’s property.
Initial: ___
d. RELEASE AND WAIVER OF LIAIBLITY, AND ASSUMPTION OF
RISK. I take full responsibility for myself and for any guest that I may
bring onto the property and will not hold stable, its owners, agents, or
employees responsible for accident or injury to myself, my guests, or my
agents.
Initial: ___
e. Death or Injury to Horse. Stable, its owners, trainers, agents or
employees will not be held responsible for injury or death of Horse absent
active negligence on their part.
Initial: ___
f. HOLD HARMLESS, DEFEND AND INDEMNIFY. Boarder agrees to
defend, indemnify, save and hold harmless Stable and its principals, agents,
and affiliates from and against any loss, liability, damage, attorneys’ fees, or
costs that they may incur arising out of or in any way connected with
Boarder’s use of Stable, presence at Stable’s facilities, Horse’s conduct,
Boarder’s use or access to Horse, or Boarder’s or their agents’ actions,
breaches, failures, or omissions in performing or furthering this Agreement
or any related agreement, obligation or conduct, or as they may relate to or
arise out of the subject matter of this Agreement.
Initial: ___
g. Costs, Attorneys’ Fees, and Expenses. In any legal actions brought in
connection with this Agreement, arising out of this Agreement, or arising 
out of any activity of Horse, Boarder, or their guests or agents, the
prevailing party will be entitled to prompt payment of expenses from the
other party following final adjudication in favor of the prevailing party. For
the purpose of this Section, “expenses” will include the following costs
actually incurred by the prevailing party: attorneys’ fees, retainers, court
costs, transcript costs, fees of experts, witness fees, travel expenses,
duplicating or copying costs, printing and binding costs, telephone charges,
postage, delivery service fees, and all other disbursements.
Initial: ___
12. Stable’s Remedies. If Boarder breaches this Agreement, if Horse becomes
sick, disabled, injured, or a danger to itself or others, or if Stable ceases to be
able to provide services to Boarder and Horse hereunder, Stable reserves the
right to require owner’s immediate removal of Horse, and to find alternative
boarding for Horse if Boarder fails to do so. Boarder agrees they will be fully
responsible for all alternative boarding charges so incurred.
13. Amendments and Modifications. The parties may amend this Agreement
only by a written agreement executed by all parties.
14. Entire Agreement. This Agreement contains the entire agreement among the
parties. Any modifications or additions must be in writing and signed by all
parties to the Agreement. No oral modifications will be considered part of the
Agreement unless reduced to writing and signed by all parties.
15. Comprehension. Each party hereby affirms and acknowledges that they have
been given the opportunity to obtain independent legal review by an attorney
of their choosing, that they have read this entire Agreement, that it is in plain
language, and that they fully understand and appreciate the meaning of each of
its terms.
16. Governing Law and Venue. This agreement shall be governed by the laws of
________________ (State). Venue for resolution of disputes shall be proper in
_______________________ (County), _____________________ (State).
BOARDER:
Signed: ________________________
Name: __________________________
(printed)
STABLE:
Signed: _______________________
Name: ________________________
(printed)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> as for number 10 i think its fine as is. i dont want anyone but my friend and myself feeding her, no one is to ride her. i will not mess with her horses without her express permission and her being there and same with anyone with me. remember this is my friends house in her back yard. its not a boarding facility just me keeping my horse at a friends house. but i want to cover my bases with a contract. i hate mixing friends and money so i want a safty net incase something goes wrong.


 Completely agree with you but just the current wording
"Prohibited Activities. Neither Boarder nor their guests or agents shall feed,
Turn-out, walk, work, ride, saddle, injure, whip, harass, or otherwise use or
Interact with any other horse at Stable without permission of Stable *AND/*or that
Horse’s owner."

Does NOT cover other people riding your horse for example. It says what YOU cannot do with OTHER horses but NOT what OTHERS can do with YOUR horse.

I would add something in the reverse but include "aside from routine care provided by stable as agreed upon and any emergency care as clarified within this contract" or something.

Just scanned the new version but it looks pretty much the same to me, did you copy the wrong version? I do see the Previcox part but think it's silly to put it in the lease, what if you want the dosage changed? The lease is for the important legal stuff imo.. not my horse has navicular. You can put "stable agrees to feed owner provided medication as long as it fits into horses regular feedings and care" or something.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Vet bills can get real expensive real fast. My boarding contract specifies in the vet section what the maximum amount is and we are required to leave a credit card nr and authorization for that amount with the barn owner.
My contract also has a section to specify whether in case they can't reach you, you authorize your horse to go in for colic surgery (can be up to $10,000) or if you want the horse put down.

The other thing that stood out is that there is no specification about insurance, or what happens if your horse damages the property or injures a person. At our barn, all owners need to have insurance for their horses. Here, it automatically comes with the Alberta Equestrian Federation membership and covers up to $5 million I believe.

I am not 100% sure about this, but I think the barn owner also needs a specific insurance policy when they board horses for money. Without proper insurance, the waiver is useless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the waiver can be over ruled in a court. It is not required for your friend to supply insurance, but it sure is a way to safe guard herself. 
You need to contact your Vet , leave a cc # and a signed letter stating that so and so has the right to call for treatment. 
your hold harmless should relieve your friend of All Liability.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

im not going with the vet section eddit. my vet one, takes payments. so he dose NOT need payed up front to do what ever. Two my vet knows where i live so in an extream emergancy can send someone over (not unherd of for him). and IF my vet cant come out HER vet has my info since i used them when my mare choked and they also have my debit info (i will not own a credit card) so they can pull from that. 

that being said i will have 3 emergancy contects. my fiance, my fil and my mother who are all horse people and i trust to make a call. 



as for insurance she is not a boarding barn my horse is living i her back yard. the only reason im writing up a boarding agreement is to cover my **** and hers. if things go soure and she tries to "pull" something i have this lovley pice of paper meaning she cant keep my horse. that i never "gave" her said horse and that vet info and farrier info was given. i have seen things go bad between people. I am covering my own butt. 



I need to edit the curent version more. i normaly only have time to work on it at like 3am so im not excatly at my best -_-'. im also going to write up a feeding regament for winter and summer with her medication as well. im also going to have blanketing instructions as well for winter (i am body clipping her this winter. im not kidding she is still shedding like crazy and its 110 out and almost july. so she will need a blanket). ill get on that now.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

hope this is better. ill start working on the Horse Care Document i mentioned in the agreement.

EQUINE BOARDING AGREEMENT
This Equine Boarding Agreement (the “Agreement”) is being entered into by (Name)
__________________________ of (Street address) __________________________,
(City) __________________________, (State) _____________, (Zip code) __________
(“Stable”) and (Name) __________________________ of (Street address)
__________________________, (City) __________________________, (State)
_____________, (Zip code) __________ (“Boarder”) as of _________________, 200__.
1. Term. The term of this agreement shall be for ______ (months)/(years)
commencing on the date set forth above, and shall renew automatically for successive
periods thereafter unless canceled on ____ days written notice by either party.
2. Identification of Horse. Boarder’s horse(s) to be housed by Stable (“Horse”
or Horses”):
a. ____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
____________________________________ (age)
b. ____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
c. ____________________________________ (age)
____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
d. ____________________________________ (age)
____________________________________ (registered name)
____________________________________ (barn name)
____________________________________ (breed)
____________________________________ (sex)
3. Boarder’s Contact Information.
(Name) ___________________, (Street address) ______________________,
(City) _________________, (State) _______________, (Zip code) _________,
(Office phone) __________________, (Cell phone) __________________,
(Home phone) ___________________, (Fax) ________________________,
(E-mail) _______________________

Emergency Contacts: 
#1.Name:_______________ Phone Number:______________ Relation to Boarder:____________
#2.Name:_______________ Phone Number:______________ Relation to Boarder:____________
#3.Name:_______________ Phone Number:______________ Relation to Boarder:____________
4. Ownership of/Authority over Horse.
a. Boarder represents and warrants that they are the owner of record of Horse,
or that they have express authority of the owner of record to enter into this
Agreement and to house Horse with Stable. If Boarder is not the owner of
record of Horse, Boarder nonetheless agrees to be fully bound by the terms
of this agreement, and liable for all sums hereunder.
b. Identification of Owner of Record if Different Than Boarder. If
Boarder is not the owner of record of Horse, the owner of record is:
(Name) __________________, (Street address) _____________________,
(City) _________________, (State) _______________, (Zip code)
_________, (Office phone) __________________, (Cell phone)
__________________, (Home phone) __________________, (E-mail)
______________________.
5. Boarding Fee. $60 is due before the 5th of each month; the rest of board ($70) is due before the end of the month totaling $130 for monthly boarding.
6. Stable’s Services.
a. Stable agrees to provide a covered stall for Horse
b. Horse will be provided with daily turnout unless of injury to said horse, irrigation, or owners request.
c. Horse will be fed 2 large (10lb) flakes of Bermuda hay and ½ a 3gt scoop of owner supplied feed soaked in half owners feed bucket of water a day. 
d. Stable shall have the right to use reasonable and customary restraints and
training implements to move Horse should they be necessary if, for
example, horse refuses to move or becomes a danger to itself or others.
Further, if Horse becomes a danger to itself or others, Stable need not muck
horse’s stall or provide turn-out time.
e. Stable will fallow owner care instruction via the Horse Care Document that will be provided at time of the signing of this document.
Stable Initial _____________ Boarder Initial ___________
7. Horse’s Physical Condition/Special Care:
Intermittent lameness due to Navicular. Medication to be given in owner supplied feed starting:______________ . Owner provides medication.
8. Veterinary Care.
a. Boarder agrees and understands that it is Boarder’s responsibility to provide
Horse with proper veterinary care and veterinary services. Boarder
understands that if Boarder’s horse is or appears sick or injured, Stable will
first try to contact Boarder then emergency contacts. Barn will attempt to contact Boarder/ emergency contacts for prior authorization to contact a vet in emergency. If Boarder/ Emergency contacts has not responded to Barn in 30 mins, or is not immediately reachable in a life/death circumstance, Barn is authorized to contact any vet to treat Boarder's horse. Barn agrees to attempt reach Boarder's Vet
Dr.__________________, with _________________________
(Clinic), at phone numbers (Office) ________________________, (Cell)
________________________, (Home) ________________________, and
(E-mail) __________________.first, but if this vet is unavailable, Barn is authorized to contact any vet who can/will respond. The Barn will continue to attempt to contact Boarder/ emergency contacts after vet has been notified in emergency situations.
Boarder authorizes Stable to call its veterinarian, and that Boarder will be
fully responsible for all veterinarian charges so incurred.
9. Farrier Care. Boarder agrees and understands that it is Boarder’s
responsibility to provide Horse with proper hoof care and farrier services.
Boarder’s farrier is: (Name) __________________________, at phone
numbers (Office) __________________, (Cell) __________________, (Home)
__________________, and (E-mail) __________________. Boarder’s farrier
shall have access to Stable and Horse during Hours of Visitation. 
10. Prohibited Activities. Neither Boarder nor guests, agents shall feed,
turn-out, walk, work, ride, saddle, injure, whip, harass, or otherwise use or
interact with any other horse at Stable without permission of Stable or that
horse’s owner. Boarder’s Horse shall not be ridden or removed from property by any guest, agent or Stable associate/owner.
11. Safety and Release From Liability.
BY SIGNING THIS AGREEMENT YOU ARE GIVING UP CERTAIN LEGAL
RIGHTS, INCLUDING THE RIGHT TO RECOVER DAMAGES IN CASE OF
INJURY, DEATH, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE, ARISING OUT OF YOU or YOUR
CHILD'S PRESENCE AND/OR PARTICIPATION IN EQUINE ACTIVITIES AT
STABLE, INCLUDING INJURY, DEATH, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE ARISING
OUT OF THE NEGLIGENCE OF STABLE.
READ THIS AGREEMENT CAREFULLY BEFORE SIGNING IT. YOUR
SIGNATURE INDICATES YOUR UNDERSTANDING OF AND AGREEMENT
TO ITS TERMS.
a. Helmets and Safety Gear. I understand that it is the recommendation of
Stable to wear a riding helmet and utilize other safety gear appropriate to 
my level of experience while on a horse. I accept full responsibility for
accident or injury to myself, family members or my guests if I or they
choose not to use a riding helmet or other appropriate safety gear.
Initial:___
b. Horses are Inherently Dangerous. I also understand that engaging in
equine activities is an inherently-dangerous activity, and that, by so doing, I
expose myself to dangers both known and unknown. Horses are large,
unpredictable animals which may be dangerous no matter how much
training they have, no matter what level of experience I have, and no matter
what the situation. I agree and understand that Stable can not control the
horses it boards, and that I shall release and hold harmless Stable from any
injury arising out of or related to equine activities at Stable’s facilities.
Initial: ___
c. I am Responsible for my own Conduct and That of my Horse. I
understand that I will ride and handle my horse, and will conduct myself, at
my own risk while I am on Stable’s property.
Initial: ___
d. RELEASE AND WAIVER OF LIAIBLITY, AND ASSUMPTION OF
RISK. I take full responsibility for myself and for any guest that I may
bring onto the property and will not hold stable, its owners, agents, or
employees responsible for accident or injury to myself, my guests, or my
agents.
Initial: ___
e. Death or Injury to Horse. Stable, its owners, trainers, agents or
employees will not be held responsible for injury or death of Horse absent
active negligence on their part.
Initial: ___
f. HOLD HARMLESS, DEFEND AND INDEMNIFY. Boarder agrees to
defend, indemnify, save and hold harmless Stable and its principals, agents,
and affiliates from and against any loss, liability, damage, attorneys’ fees, or
costs that they may incur arising out of or in any way connected with
Boarder’s use of Stable, presence at Stable’s facilities, Horse’s conduct,
Boarder’s use or access to Horse, or Boarder’s or their agents’ actions,
breaches, failures, or omissions in performing or furthering this Agreement
or any related agreement, obligation or conduct, or as they may relate to or
arise out of the subject matter of this Agreement.
Initial: ___
g. Costs, Attorneys’ Fees, and Expenses. In any legal actions brought in
connection with this Agreement, arising out of this Agreement, or arising 
out of any activity of Horse, Boarder, or their guests or agents, the
prevailing party will be entitled to prompt payment of expenses from the
other party following final adjudication in favor of the prevailing party. For
the purpose of this Section, “expenses” will include the following costs
actually incurred by the prevailing party: attorneys’ fees, retainers, court
costs, transcript costs, fees of experts, witness fees, travel expenses,
duplicating or copying costs, printing and binding costs, telephone charges,
postage, delivery service fees, and all other disbursements.
Initial: ___
12. Stable’s Remedies. If Boarder breaches this Agreement, if Horse becomes
sick, disabled, injured, or a danger to itself or others, or if Stable ceases to be
able to provide services to Boarder and Horse hereunder, Stable reserves the
right to require owner’s immediate removal of Horse, and to find alternative
boarding for Horse if Boarder fails to do so. Boarder agrees they will be fully
responsible for all alternative boarding charges so incurred.
13. Amendments and Modifications. The parties may amend this Agreement
only by a written agreement executed by all parties.
14. Entire Agreement. This Agreement contains the entire agreement among the
parties. Any modifications or additions must be in writing and signed by all
parties to the Agreement. No oral modifications will be considered part of the
Agreement unless reduced to writing and signed by all parties.
15. Comprehension. Each party hereby affirms and acknowledges that they have
been given the opportunity to obtain independent legal review by an attorney
of their choosing, that they have read this entire Agreement, that it is in plain
language, and that they fully understand and appreciate the meaning of each of
its terms.
16. Governing Law and Venue. This agreement shall be governed by the laws of
________________ (State). Venue for resolution of disputes shall be proper in
_______________________ (County), _____________________ (State).
BOARDER:
Signed: ________________________
Name: __________________________
(printed)
STABLE:
Signed: _______________________
Name: ________________________
(printed)


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is the Horse Care Document

Horse Care
This document pertains to the care of the Boarder(Maya Beck)’s Horse La Negra.
Medication: Boarder Provides Privacox for La Negra. ¼ of a pill every other day starting: _______.
To be put into Evening feed in feed bucket with soaked pellets/senior.
Feeding Summer
Morning feeding: 1(10lb) Flake or Bermuda hay. 
Evening Feeding: 1(10lb) flake of Bermuda Hay. ½ scoop of Boarder’s feed in Boarder’s feed bucket. Fill the feet bucket half way with water and leave to soak. feed when feed is a mushy consistency (completely soaked).
Feeding Winter
Morning Feeding: 1(10lb) flake of Bermuda hay
Evening Feeding: 1(10lb Flake of Bermuda Hay. 1 ½ Scoop of Boarder supplied feed in boarder’s Feed bucket. Fill Bucket 2inch from the top with water and leave to soak for about 10 min. feed when feed is a mushy consistency (completely soaked).

Winter/Early spring Blanketing:
When temperatures reach 45F and below: Put Brown blanket on La Negra fallowed by Waterproof Blue blanket. Remove blankets with Morning feedings and put on at Evening feedings.
If high winds or rain is forecast place Blue Waterproof Blue Blanket on La Negra.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> as for insurance she is not a boarding barn my horse is living i her back yard. the only reason im writing up a boarding agreement is to cover my **** and hers. if things go soure and she tries to "pull" something i have this lovley pice of paper meaning she cant keep my horse.


Ok, fair enough. But if your horse trashes her fence, or even worse kicks her in the chest and breaks ribs, who is going to pay for that?

Or in reverse - if she makes a mistake and doesn't close the gate properly, or doesn't fix a broken fence, and your horse gets hurt, who is going to foot those vet bills?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

if the horse get hurt from HER neglagence (leaveing the gate open or busted fence) SHE pays for it. There is a liability part where it says horses are dangerous. my horse hurts her she is responsible. considering she has had horses for years and curently owns a foal and a mare. my mare kicks her she is aware that it can happen. now i really dont know what to do about the whole my horse busts up her fence (my mare would have to be on fire for that to happen as she is extreamly respectfull of fencng. i could tie yarn around her in a squar and she would stay within it) i can help fix it. no i cannot replace it as i hardly make enough to afford the horse.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Hm. Better make sure that you have talked to her about this and you both see this the same way. I think usually the horse owner is responsible for damage done by the horse. So if your horse e.g. kicks her foal, you pay the vet bills. I'm not a lawyer, but I'm pretty sure that also applies if your horse kicks her (-> you pay the hospital bills).

As far as I can see, the liability part in the contract is only a standard waiver that says you are not going to sue her if you get hurt on her property. Those waivers usually don't hold up legally.

All I say is make sure you both know and agree who is responsible when something happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i will clarify that with her in the am. though state law is that you go near a horse, you know thay are adherently dangorus and that horse activities can lead to injury and death so its your problem, not the owners/proporty owner.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> Here is the Horse Care Document
> 
> Horse Care
> This document pertains to the care of the Boarder(Maya Beck)’s Horse La Negra.
> ...


The one thing I would still specifically do and feel is probably the most important part in this situation is to just describe the horse Just a little blurb "seal brown with a star" (if that's correct).

Also, and obv not important, I would just get rid of all the extra stuff like the list of horses, since there's only one horse.

While I think guidelines are great it seems odd for example to be writing down what needs to be fed in the winter. I know my horses get fine tuned pretty regularly for what's needed.

_Blankets- you say below 45 but then you say off during the day. As someone who works for boarders this is confusing. You can write "if sunny and feels warmer blankets can come off" or something. What I_
^I started to erase this when I realized where you lived then left it since I thought it was funny!! Different worlds... anyways, carry on..

I don't know what weight that brown blanket is but if you are actually body clipping her I would go more heavy duty with the blankets.

Regula, I agree, insurance is great, after all it's insurance, but most people do not have insurance for their backyard pet or for their backyard barn. Yes it's a risk but it's far from unheard of.

There may be some stuff to clarify, but I don't think it's a huge concern and the liability waivers do count for something.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

the blenket is a medium weight that i had to re cover (someone stuck their head though it) so it has some more fleese on it. we dont get cooler than maybe the 30s so im not TOO worried about it. I plan of fineturing her feeding program as needed but people where saying HOW much feed a day she should get. and i know in the winter she will need a little more since the grass will more than likely be dead.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That blanket should be fine, I just meant for when it's warmer, for example if I was body clipping a horse and it was a cold 55 I would still blanket with a sheet or lightweight.

I think people were saying how much since you had already specified flakes and that's not an exact amount. If you are going to specify (I wouldn't bother) you obviously want it to be accurate. I don't know if I'd bother with hard feed as that changes more. I mean you could summarize with "feed owner provided senior and pellets as directed by owner". Idk up to you!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

when i body clipp i dont do a #10 reverse. i go WITH the coat so its a normal summer length. i do not like going that close to the skin with clipping. i will likly eddit the feeding part. she needs the dry feed so she can get her medication as shoveing a pill down a horse's throat is not easy lol. esier to dropp it in her slop.


----------

